# Dual Boot sur PC (Window 8) : window & OSX Yosemite



## Mr Lemon (25 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens quémander quelques informations pour mon padre. En effet celui-ci, aimerait passer son window 8 sous OSX Yosemite/Maverick (peu lui importe). Ayant un MBP et un iMac, je l'ai encouragé . Bref, il veut donc avoir la possibilité de booter sur son pc, soit sur window (u'il veut garder pour des raisons qui lui sont propre) soit sur OSX : Tout d'abord, est-ce possible ? Si oui, auriez vous des bon liens de tuto ? Si non, avez-vous une solution ?
Je suis parti du principe que oui, sachant qu'on peut le faire sans problème sous OSX via bootcamp. J'attends vos réponses.

Merci !!!


----------



## Locke (25 Octobre 2014)

Mr Lemon a dit:


> ...sachant qu'on peut le faire sans problème sous OSX via bootcamp. *J'attends vos réponses*...



Sur quoi, vu que tu sais qu'il faut passer par Boot Camp... https://www.apple.com/fr/support/bootcamp/ ...tu as toutes les informations.


----------



## Mr Lemon (25 Octobre 2014)

Eh bien, je sais qu'on peut le faire via boot camp lorsque l'os est installé mais vu que la ce n'est pas le cas... Mon père est sous Windows, d'où ma question !


----------



## Breizh44 (25 Octobre 2014)

il ne s'agit pas plutôt d'un hackintosh?
ton père à bien un PC (et non pas un Mac)?

il y a des tutos à ne savoir qu'en foutre.


----------



## Locke (26 Octobre 2014)

Mr Lemon a dit:


> Eh bien, je sais qu'on peut le faire via boot camp lorsque l'os est installé mais vu que la ce n'est pas le cas... Mon père est sous Windows, d'où ma question !



Le problème n'est pas le même, car Boot Camp ne fonctionne que sous OS X pour créer une partition et installer Windows.

Là, il faut aller dans des forums spécialisés hackintosh, car c'est complètement différent et il faut avoir un PC avec le matériel correspondant à des critères précis.


----------



## polyzargone (29 Octobre 2014)

Quelques adresses utiles :

http://www.insanelymac.com
http://www.hackintoshosx.com
http://www.tonymacx86.com
http://www.osxlatitude.com/

La plupart ont des sections françaises et tous regorgent de tutos ! Bon courage !


----------



## conanjc (25 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, 
Voici un tuto spécifique pour un dual boot sur Mac : http://www.macplanete.com/tutoriels/12351/dual-boot-mac-os-x-yosemite-windows


----------



## polyzargone (25 Novembre 2014)

conanjc a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Voici un tuto spécifique pour un dual boot sur Mac : http://www.macplanete.com/tutoriels/12351/dual-boot-mac-os-x-yosemite-windows



Je crois qu'il y a un malentendu.
Il s'agit  ici d'un Hackintosh (PC Dualboot Win 8.1/OS X) donc BootCamp ne sert  absolument à rien dans ce cas là et je dirais même plus qu'il est  extrêmement déconseillé de s'amuser avec sur un PC (en même temps, tant  qu'OS X n'est pas installé, je ne vois pas comment on pourrait  l'utiliser ).


----------



## Leplouc (26 Novembre 2014)

Je crois que la question touche à la réciprocité W8/Mac OS qui n'existe pas en fait.
S'il est possible de faire tourner W8 sous Mac OS via BootCamp, il n'est pas possible d'émuler Mac OS sous W8 (tout au moins simplement).
Le Hackintosh est fait justement pour pouvoir faire fonctionner Mac OS sur une configuration matérielle type PC.
A partir de la, il est très possible d'avoir les deux OS d'installés sur des disques différents et de choisir au démarrage W8 ou Mac OS.


----------



## polyzargone (26 Novembre 2014)

Leplouc a dit:


> Je crois que la question touche à la réciprocité W8/Mac OS qui n'existe pas en fait.
> S'il est possible de faire tourner W8 sous Mac OS via BootCamp, il n'est pas possible d'émuler Mac OS sous W8 (tout au moins simplement).
> Le Hackintosh est fait justement pour pouvoir faire fonctionner Mac OS sur une configuration matérielle type PC.
> A partir de la, il est très possible d'avoir les deux OS d'installés sur des disques différents et de choisir au démarrage W8 ou Mac OS.



Non.
Non, BootCamp ne sert pas à faire tourner W8 sous Mac OS et si il est possible d'émuler Mac OS sous W8.

Là on mélange un peu tout.
BootCamp n'est ni plus ni moins qu'un utilitaire qui va partitionner le disque dur HFS+ du Mac pour y recevoir une installation de Windows.
On peut tout à fait se passer de BootCamp pour faire ça sur un vrai Mac. C'est juste plus compliqué et moins "User friendly" qu'avec la solution - élégante - d'Apple.
Windows n'est alors pas du tout émuler, il est installé comme sur n'importe quel PC, d'où l'obligation de redémarrer pour y accéder. Cela explique pourquoi BootCamp est très populaire sur Mac car il s'agit alors d'un véritable PC avec un véritable Windows natif et sur lequel n'importe quel jeu Windows tournera comme sur n'importe quel PC. D'autant qu'Apple fournit tous les pilotes nécessaires pour que le matériel spécifique au Mac (trackpad, caméra FaceTime, réglages de luminosité d'écran directement depuis le clavier, etc).

L'émulation ou plutôt la virtualisation de Mac OS sous Windows est tout à fait possible avec des logiciels comme VMWare Workstation ou bien VirtualBox. Il est même amusant de noter que beaucoup de gens se servent de machines virtuelles Mac OS sous Windows pour créer une clé USB d'installation pour Hackintosh . En revanche, contrairement à BootCamp, Mac OS s'éxécute à l'intérieur du logiciel de virtualisation. Il n'est pas natif et ça se voit sur les performances.

pour en revenir à la question, Oui il est tout à fait possible d'avoir un dual boot (triple boot, quadri boot, bref autant d'OS que vous voulez que ce soit OS X, Windows ou encore Linux) au démarrage du PC.

Mais BootCamp n'a absolument rien à voir la-dedans, BootCamp n'est pas un bootloader !
Pour cela, il faut utiliser des logiciels comme Clover ou Chameleon.

Dernière précision : OS X et Windows (et autres) peuvent tout à fait cohabiter sur un seul disque dur. C'est un peu plus délicat à gérer et potentiellement dangereux mais c'est tout à fait possible


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (17 Mai 2015)

Hello,
De ce que j'ai lu sur hackintoshosx.com il faut en pré requis :


> - Carte mère ayant un chipset Intel
> - Carte graphique intégrée


Ma carte graphique intégrée est désactivée car j'ai une CG Nvidia additionnelle, donc je m'assoies sur la solution s'est ça ?


----------



## polyzargone (17 Mai 2015)

Non, ce n'est pas ça.

Tout d'abord, il n'est pas obligatoire d'avoir un chipset ou plutôt un processeur Intel pour installer OS X sur un PC. On peut aussi le faire avec des processeurs AMD. C'est un peu plus compliqué et c'est moins "compatible" mais c'est tout à fait possible.

D'autre part, on peut également utiliser une carte graphique "externe" AMD/ATI ou NVIDIA et pas seulement la carte graphique Intel HD intégrée au processeur. C'est même l'un des grands intérêt d'un Hackintosh : pouvoir utiliser des cartes PC standards pour tous les budgets et tous les besoins de puissance. Ce que ne permettent pas les 3/4 des Mac, sans parler bien entendu des portables.

Après, ça ne veut pas dire non plus qu'elles sont toutes compatibles et qu'elles fonctionnent toutes sans un peu de bidouille . Ça dépend des marques/modèles/architectures. Il faut se renseigner comme bien souvent quand on parle de Hackintosh.

Ce que tu as lu sur HackintoshOSX ne concerne que la config "minimale" et elle n'est pas très à jour ni même tout à fait exacte. Notamment sur le cas des chipsets Intel. Disons que c'est plutôt fortement conseillé, surtout quand on débute et qu'on a pas envie de se compliquer la vie avec des bidouilles pour processeurs AMD.


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (17 Mai 2015)

OK polyzargone, 
Merci pour ces explications.
J'ai un PC sous Windows 8.1 avec lequel je joue aux FPS principalement, qui est constitué d'une CM Gibabyte Z87X-UD5H, avec 8 Go de ram, un CPU i5-4670 à 3,4Ghz, une carte Nvidia GTX 560 Ti, et 4 disques SSD Crucial, et un écran iiyama prolite 82712hds (27").
Windows est installé sur un Crucial M4 de 256 Go, mes données sur un autre, mes jeux sur un SSD de 128 Go, et mes sauvegardes et autres sur le dernier de 512 Go.
Même si jusque là j'ai toujours eu du mal à adhérer à l'OS de la pomme, j'ai très envie de le découvrir avant de me décider (ou pas) à me prendre un iMAC 27" HD.
Par contre, même si j'ai été durant 14 ans un pro dans le domaine technique informatique, sur MAC je suis un noob.


----------



## polyzargone (17 Mai 2015)

Vu ta config, tu as tout ce qu'il faut pour faire un Hackintosh parfait 

Si c'est pour tester la chose, tu peux tenter un disque dur externe USB pour commencer. Ça ramera sans doute mais ça te permettra de te faire une idée. Sinon, un bête disque dur de 20 Go suffira amplement. Quand et si tu veux aller plus loin, un simple clonage/restauration Time Machine sur un disque plus spacieux et/ou plus rapide (SSD par exemple) et tu auras le meilleurs des deux mondes  !


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (17 Mai 2015)

Bon le premier tuto que j'ai suivi, il demande de télécharger l'OS depuis Apple Store... Donc j'imagine depuis un mac ?? C'est mal barré !


----------



## zenelae (19 Mai 2015)

Excellent, comme config tu pourras même avoir une fusé sans te soucier des mise à jour 

Je m'explique:

Pour faire cohabiter des Os, tu as deux solutions :
1°) 1 HDD partionné en deux, une partition pour mac Os X et la seconde pour Windows
2°) 2 HDD distinct, un qui héberge mac Os et le second Hébergera Windows  ->Je te conseille cette méthode pour commencer

Tu as la chance d'avoir une carte mère Gigabyte, une z87xud5h, un vrai bonheur cette petite, car tu peux flasher le Bios de celle-ci pour y 'insérer' le bootloader Ozmosis ( fichier de démarrage) qui permet d'installer Mac Os X sur ta machine. A partir du moment où tu va démarrer, ta machine sera 'reconnu' comme un Vrai Mac par ton Os X et aucun soucis de mise à jour. Nous serons même sur une fusé, démarrage en environ 11 seconde ( si tu es sur un SSD) . Un vrai bonheur, car lors de l'installation, tu as besoin d'aucun 'outil' tiers pour faire ta clé bootable, juste d'avoir un mac à proximité pour te faire une clé bootable comme si tu voulais réinstallation Uosemite/Maverick ou autre sur ton macbook  

Si tu as besoin d'info sur une installation spécifique à ta machine, je reste à ta dispo. 

John


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (19 Mai 2015)

zenelae a dit:


> Pour faire cohabiter des Os, tu as deux solutions :
> 1°) 1 HDD partionné en deux, une partition pour mac Os X et la seconde pour Windows
> 2°) 2 HDD distinct, un qui héberge mac Os et le second Hébergera Windows  ->Je te conseille cette méthode pour commencer


Hello, merci de ta réponse, c'est bien la solution 2 que je me suis décidé à mettre en oeuvre.



zenelae a dit:


> Tu as la chance d'avoir une carte mère Gigabyte, une z87xud5h, un vrai bonheur cette petite, car tu peux flasher le Bios de celle-ci pour y 'insérer' le bootloader Ozmosis ( fichier de démarrage) qui permet d'installer Mac Os X sur ta machine.


Bonne nouvelle ! comme ça pas besoin de bidouiller en ajoutant un bootloader sur disque qui se substitue au MBR (ais-je bien compris ?)



zenelae a dit:


> tu as besoin d'aucun 'outil' tiers pour faire ta clé bootable, juste d'avoir un mac à proximité pour te faire une clé bootable comme si tu voulais réinstallation Uosemite/Maverick ou autre sur ton macbook


Le soucis c'est que je n'ai pas de MAC, ni dans mon entourage... (enfin si j'ai un pote qui en a un, mais on ne se voit pas souvent..)
Je vais essayer d'installer OS X sur une machine virtuelle pour me dépanner


----------



## zenelae (19 Mai 2015)

Pour le Bootloader : 
Dans ton cas, on va formater le HDD ou SSD en format MAc os X, que l'on appel : HFS+ et en table de partition GUID. 
A la racine de celui-ci, nous installons un Bootloader qui va te permettre par la suite d'arriver sur une page avec plusieurs Icones correspondant à tes HDD bootable. 

Tu as donc 3 Bootloader disponible : Chameleon - clover - et Ozmosis ( qui lui ne s'installe pas à la racine du HDD, mais directement dans le bios.) 
     -> Pour Ozmosis, il faut remplacer le Bios de ta carte mère par un bios modifié ( qui comprend le bios + l'ajout du Bootloader et des kexts tel que FakeSMC qui est indispensable); puis l'installation ce fait comme un vrai Mac.

Pour faire ta préparation de ton HDD, tu aura plusieurs outils disponible, sois-tu passe par Gparted ( utilitaire sous base linux) soit tu passe par l'utilitaire de disque que tu trouveras dans Mac Os X.

Pour ta question de Mac OS en Machine virtuel, cela est une bonne piste, cela te permettra de créer ta clé bootable, qui sera en faite une officiel.

Pour tes questions sur Ozmosis, car tu va en avoir sous peu, n'hésite pas à rechercher tes infos sur notre forum ( Hackintosh-Infinity), celui-ci est en cours de modification, mais nous aidons aussi les membres, qui se lance dans le hackintosh car peux de forum traite le sujet Ozmosis et encore très peu sont en français. 

Je reste à ta dispo si besoin.

Ps: je te fait un Mp complémentaire.


----------



## Farkas (18 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

Je suis ce sujet avec grand interet car moi aussi je souhaite installer Mac OS sur une partition de mon SSD sur lequel est installe Win7.

Cependant, avant de me lancer dans le bidouillage de la carte mere (Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H-BK) pour y inserer le booloader, je me demande si ca ne va pas alterer le fonctionnement de windows 7 ... ? Je dois absolument le garder operationnel.

Merci d'avance.


----------

